# 2006 Lemond Versailles 10sp



## hube1236 (May 15, 2006)

I just got my new BIKE!!!

 


I picked it up Saturday from a LBS in Baton Rouge- had to drive to get it as no one in NOLA was interested in ordering one for me.

The catalog shows it as a white fading to carbon, but I have a dallas cowboy blue/sliver to graphite look. I was looking forward to the pretty white, but admittedly like this color scheme more.

I have a mixture of Shimano 105 and Ultegra for a 10 speed. It cost about $400 less than the BA and as I did not like the orange- although would have hopped on it if it were the Euskatel Orange.

I have only a little ride on it, so I am going to go for a longer one in a little while today, but I am so inlove with it.

I am 6'5" and the fitter said I needed a 64cm frame. I am long in the torso and arms. I went through the trek fitting apparatus and came up with a riding positon that was just dandy on a 61 cm Lemond.

My set up (before) was a 63cm C'Dale with 105 / Ultegra parts. I have always felt cramped, and now I feel over extended but am leaving the bike as is for the first hundred miles.

I had someissues with the bike shop ordering it and getting it to me, but after a few tries got it. I will post some pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## shoerhino (Aug 13, 2004)

Let's see it! I'm interested.


----------



## hube1236 (May 15, 2006)

*Picture in the Construction Zone*

Here in NOLA, everything is in boxes...


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

*Way Cool, Hube!*

Two months ago I bought a 2005 Buenos Aires (the yellow one ... I agree about this year's orange; I loved the Dreamsicle look of the 2005 Sarthe but that same color on the 2006 BA just doesn't make it). You're going to LOVE the ride of the spine frame. My old bike is steel and rides superbly; no complaints at all. But the steel/carbon combo of the spine LeMonds is just that little bit better.

May you have many happy miles astride her!


----------



## jtown (Jun 8, 2006)

Are you sure that's not a WSD?


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

a 61 cm WSD. doubt it!

nice looking bike (cool looking wood floors too!). I'm betting you are going to love the versailles-wish i had one!


----------



## jtown (Jun 8, 2006)

HAHA! I know ... but isn't it supposed to be white/cream?


----------



## hube1236 (May 15, 2006)

Who knows- maybe but a friend of a friend at the factory told me to be less concerned about the colors, the spine frames of steel and graphite mix are all the same. + With the ten speed and the other components, I may have got a custom return , the bike was virgin when I got it, so it may be the product of some one else- or the factory may have just had a few extra pieces lying around. Either way, I win!


----------



## jtown (Jun 8, 2006)

Unless it's WSD ... then you lose. Unless you're a woman.


JK.


----------



## hube1236 (May 15, 2006)

My mom still loves me- but dont tell anyone else!


----------

